# Diet - Comments please.



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Just really want to put on some good lean mass with very little fat, if you could have a look and let me have you comments it would be appreciated.

0830hrs - Shake - 246Kcal (50.4g Protein)

1030hrs - 3 x Scrambled Egg 303Kcals (20.4g Protein)

1300hrs - 2 x Chicken Breasts & Potato & Egg Salad - (Chicken - 448Kcals & 51.6g Protein. Salad - 160Kcal & 16.8g Protein)

1530hrs - N-Large2 - 600Kcal (52g Protein)

1700hrs - Banana - 93Kcal (1g Protein)

1930hrs - Post Training Protein Bar - 270Kcal (30g Protein)

2000hrs - Normal Meal (appx Meat 500Kcals & 50g Protein. Veg 200Kcals & 25g Protein.

2200hrs - MRP - 247 Kcal (40g Protein)

Total Kcals: 3,067 Total Protein: 337.2g

Thanks H


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Any fcomments anyone just really want bit of feedback to see if the Kcals are OK to Bulk and if the supplement to real food ratio looks good.

Any diet experts around?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

All looks good .. only point i'd mention are that, IMO, your most important meal of the day is the one immediately following your workout, I don't believe having a bar at this time really does that 'window of opportunity' the justice that a proper formulated post-workout shake would. It would also be substantiallly cheaper as bars are expensive 

I'd also be tempted to take 1-2 scoops of whey along with your banana otherwise its quite a long break withought protein between your N-Large @ 1500 and post-workout @ 1930.

L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I always like to take in a quality carb and fat with a protein. Carbs spike blood sugars by them selves which spike insulin levels and this tends to store as fat. There are factors that help slow down the spiking and this would be adding fats and proteins and fibers to the carb.

Lorian was right when he said to add a protein with that banana and I would also add a fat to it like a couple of olives or a little peanut butter or even a slice of avocado. This will help with the spiking and give you nice even blood sugar levels (which is good for not storing fat). My favorite diet is the zone diet by Barry Sears. It is based on the 40-30-30 principle of 40% of total calories will come from carbs and 30% from proteins and fats. I would not eat more than 500 calories in one sitting if you can help it. Proteins and carbs equal 4 calories per gram and fats equal 9 calories per gram. Lots of people don't like to intake fats but they give you the most even source of energy of any food. If the fats are of good quality then you can get antioxidants and other nutrients for your joints in a good quality fat like the above mentioned. Dieting is easy if you know what to do. Generally upping the carbs will add some weight and reducing the carbs will promote weight loss.

I personally prefer food over meal replacements unless you cant get to the table to eat or your schedule does not permit. The only other time I might prefer powders over a meal might be after a workout. I also would not go over 5 hrs between meals. I saw your diet and I know that you are not doing this but this is meant for people reading this that go over 5 hours between meals. Don't do this.

Don't forget to drink lots of water too.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Lorian - What you say makes sense, I go with the bars as I eat these on my way home from the gym, by the time I've got my dinner made it's about 8, I have a supply of these so I'll up it to 2 for now then when they have gone I'll replace them with a shake as I can drink it before I leave or on the way home. I've also added a MRP to the Banana which I'll replace with a Shake once run out, sound advice thanks.

Hackskii thanks for your points about fat etc.. I can eat Olives all day so will be picking at them through out the day and put a couple of spoonfuls of Peanut Butter in my shakes.

Thanks for the advice just off to update my program.


----------

